# Remington Rifles



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I was looking on the internet today and found a Remington 700 SPS Varmint i want to buy. I've never owned a Remington and was wondering what you guys thought of them. 
:sniper:


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Remington rifles claim to be"the most accurate out of the box rifle."They have excellent actions and the 700's are very comfortable. I have an older 700BDL in .270 cal. Shoots groups you can cover w/ a nickel.

The 700's are used by lots of folks for project guns.A friend has 30-06 he re-barreled in .338 cal. and custom loads .338-06 loads.It's awesome.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

P Shooter said:


> Remington rifles claim to be"the most accurate out of the box rifle."They have excellent actions and the 700's are very comfortable. I have an older 700BDL in .270 cal. Shoots groups you can cover w/ a nickel.
> 
> The 700's are used by lots of folks for project guns.A friend has 30-06 he re-barreled in .338 cal. and custom loads .338-06 loads.It's awesome.


Yep. they "claim" to be, but Savage "IS" the most accurate out of the box rifle. 

Remingtons aren't too bad, the older ones were pretty good, the newer ones I've seen all needed some gunsmithing to get them to shoot decent.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the past ten years I have had about a dozen Remingtons. I have watched the quality gradually decline. The last one I purchased was the one they brag about the most. The XR100 Rangemaster that they say is competition ready right out of the box. It is the worst out of the box rifle of any brand that I have ever owned. 
They will take about $200 in gunsmithing to get to an out of the box Savage. However, add another $200 and they will outshoot the Savage. Of course you can do some smithing on the Savage too. When you start putting money into gunsmithing it becomes the battle of the gunsmiths, not the rifle brands.

Two years ago, with only slight work on his own Savage, hunt1 took first place in law enforcement sniper competition. His Savage with a Sightron scope put down $5000 Robars with $3000 scopes.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd take a Savage over a Remington any day. Remington has a name. Savage make the better gun. IMO.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is very sad but it is true. Savage is by far a better factory gun. Remington is so afraid of being sued they set the trigger so heavy and creepy that you would swear you were trying to pull a brick with your finger. The throat is so far forward that it can be hard to use mag length ammo that will shoot very well. Savage has a trigger you can adjust with out having to read up on it first.

My Dad has a 700 VS in 223 and it shoots very well. I have a 700 VS in 308 the only way I can get it to shoot is to have the ammo loaded so long I have a single shot. I will put a new tube on it after this year deer hunting.

You can also go this route if you want. Get a cheap rem online (search around for a dealer that will transfer it for a low cost. Here in Bismarck Scheels wants 50 bucks and no "assault rifles" even though they sell them and gun city wants 35. There is one place that charges 0 for a transfer.) Then have a gun smith build what you want. You do not have to go with the ultra bad a__ stock you can get a good beading job and a good tube and have a rifle that will rock. To each his own I guess.

Chuck Norris would shave his beard, but there is no metal on earth strong enough to cut through it.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll admit to being a 700 fan and that I bought my last new 700, a varmint special, 18 yrs ago. 
I'm curious....what does shooting decent mean to you all?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A varmint rifle should shoot at least under 1/2 inch at 100 yards.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

imo- 1.5 in for big game is as good as ill be able to shoot in the field anyway, but for strictly varmints .5 or better. the tighter it shoots, the more confidence ill have, which can be the biggest factor in long range shooting.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

OK so let's consider the .243...
Are you saying an out of the box 700 in hunting configuration, with trigger adjusted and load experimentation won't shoot close to 1 MAO or less without gunsmithing?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Not by my experience, but a Savage 110, 111, 114, or 116 will. Not sure about the Stevens.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Although my only experience with a 700 in that caliber is an ADL manufactured in '83', I have a lot of experience with the .243 cartridge and frankly find it hard to believe that any quality .243 sporter can't be fine tuned without gunsmithing to give 0.2 plus or minus 1 MOA. 
Well....maybe a Ruger can't.


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got the remington sps varmint. Shot it for the first time this weekend. I thought it did very well. I had about four different types of factory ammo. It kept all of them well under an inch at 100. In fact most groups were around a half inch. One group was one hole. The guys spotting for me told me that shot two and three missed the paper all together. I had to run down range to retrieve the target to show them that they were all in the same hole.

I was also able to adjust the new X-mark trigger myself. I don't have a trigger scale, but I am guessing that it is around one pound or so. I have a winchester model 70 that has had a trigger job by a gunsmith and it is lighter that that one.

I think for $500, this gun is hard to beat.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

bustaduck said:


> I just got the remington sps varmint. Shot it for the first time this weekend. I thought it did very well. I had about four different types of factory ammo. It kept all of them well under an inch at 100. In fact most groups were around a half inch. One group was one hole. The guys spotting for me told me that shot two and three missed the paper all together. I had to run down range to retrieve the target to show them that they were all in the same hole.
> 
> I was also able to adjust the new X-mark trigger myself. I don't have a trigger scale, but I am guessing that it is around one pound or so. I have a winchester model 70 that has had a trigger job by a gunsmith and it is lighter that that one.
> 
> I think for $500, this gun is hard to beat.


As I have posted many times before, I am a Savage kind of guy, but when you get a production line gun that shoots that good, I think one should feel extremely happy and lucky (no matter what brand it is).

Congrats on a great shooter. Have any pics of the targets? I'd love to see them.


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea, I have the targets here at the house. Let me see if I can take some pictures and figure out how to post them.

I will try to get them up later tonight.


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, here are the pics from my day at the range. Keep in mind that at the same time I was trying to get the scope sighted in, I was breaking in the barrel and cleaning A LOT. Also, there was some crazy wind on Sunday. Gusty, 15 to 25. I had a hard time even keeping my target stand propped up and the targets were blowing around quite a bit. If I get back to the range in the next week or two when the wind isn't blowing a gale, I will try to give an update.

I can't wait until I can start reloading for this gun!

Two groups at 100 yards with two different brands of factory ammo. Remington 55 gr sp and Winchester 55 gr SP.









A good group with the Remington 50 gr HP @100 yards.









A five shot group with the 50 gr V-MAX @100 Yards









A five shot group at 200 yards with Rem 50 gr HP









A four shot group at 200 yards with Rem 55 gr sp


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool. Let us know how it does with no wind.


----------

